#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Best Song to Start the morning!

## Assassin

I had a habit to listen to the music in morning. The first song I used to play is from a Movie SoLo || Track: "Shiv_Taandav". The feel inside when I listen to this song is tremendously good. Do you have any songs that make you feel awesome ??

----------


## Bhavya

> I had a habit to listen to the music in morning. The first song I used to play is from a Movie SoLo || Track: "Shiv_Taandav". The feel inside when I listen to this song is tremendously good. Do you have any songs that make you feel awesome ??


Thank you for sharing this video here Assassin, It's feel very divine,you made my day with this song, Once again thank you :Smile:

----------


## Helena

> I had a habit to listen to the music in morning. The first song I used to play is from a Movie SoLo || Track: "Shiv_Taandav". The feel inside when I listen to this song is tremendously good. Do you have any songs that make you feel awesome ??


Thanks @assasin that was a nice one!
I mostly stick to melody songs any from ARR or Pritam. But my recent addict is Armaan Malik Collections.Check out this video for some soothing melodies :Smile:

----------


## Assassin

> Thank you for sharing this video here Assassin, It's feel very divine,you made my day with this song, Once again thank you


Listing Devotional song are really nice. Happy to hear you like this. Full mp3 version of this last long to 5.54 min. Hope you like it. *Full Song*

----------


## Assassin

> Thanks @assasin that was a nice one!
> I mostly stick to melody songs any from ARR or Pritam. But my recent addict is Armaan Malik Collections.Check out this video for some soothing melodies


I didn't listen much more song in Hindi, but Aashiqui, Dil Se movie songs are my favorite. Armaan Malik Collections you mention about is also make me feel something. Thanks for sharing that!  :Smile:

----------

